# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Spirit soldier

## Cyclic13

I would like to enlist a photoshop soldier to edit some photos of my band for me.

The effect I'd like to duplicate is some energy ball or jedi-esque power effect accumulating where people's hands focus. Here's a perfect example of what I mean.




Here are the photos I'd like edited. If you could remove the nike emblem from my shirt that would be great. After that, the first three are open to interpretation. For the last one, I'd like a prismatic effect connecting my hands with the girls hands in a pyramid-like energy beam thing with my head pushing through it. Any and every effort towards this is greatly appreciated. 

Be a part of the future.

These are of the group
PHOTO 1
PHOTO 1B

These are of the members
PHOTO 2
PHOTO 3
PHOTO 4

For these two, it would be nice to have a projected image of the earth hovering there over Taro's hand.
PHOTO 5
PHOTO 5B

----------


## slash112

I gave photo 4 a try. Cause it appealed to me most.

I guess this was just for my own enjoyment, doing this. Because I'm not good. And I know there are loads of real skilled  people on DV. Hopefully some people help you out.

But yea, here's mine anyways. (click to enlarge)

----------


## slash112

Photo 5B.

Same story; Just doing it cause it's there.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Love 5B. Nice concept, Dan.  :vicious: 
(And good work, Slash)

----------


## slash112

Here's 5B except I took away the nike tick (forgot the first time), and I added the moon.




Here's 5A, with three different versions.

----------


## slash112

Here's the earth one you were wanting, Cyclic. Here's a few different versions. If you want to see it done in a different way, or a little something changed or whatever, just say.

----------


## nina

Dan...I could do some awesome stuff for you. I'm pretty busy, but just let me know if this thread doesn't work out and you don't get what you're looking for and I'll be happy to do some work for ya.  :wink2:

----------


## Cyclic13

All of these are amazing. We uploaded the control room one to our facebook and myspace as a header pic.

It would be really nice to see some ones of the group with the hand effects or more of the pair ones. 

In any event I wanted to let you know slash I appreciate all of the effort that went into these.

----------


## slash112

Not a problem, Cyclic.

I should be able to get round to doing another at some point soon.

----------

